# Everest erkennt Grafikkarte nicht!?



## Secondfly (7. Januar 2008)

Der Titel sagt es eigentlich schon nur weiß ich nicht warum? Wenn ich auf "Anzeige" klicke und im Anschluß auf "Grafikprozessor" bleibt das Feld leer. Lediglich unter "Windows Video" bekomme ich die HD3870 angezeigt aber eben ohne Taktraten und Co.


----------



## MrMorse (7. Januar 2008)

Everest 4.20 unterstützt folgende Grakas:

Support for ATI Radeon HD 2300, 2400, 2600 and 2900 family of graphics processors

Support for nVIDIA GeForce 8300, 8400, 8500, 8600 and 8800 family of graphics processors


Siehst Du da die 38XX-Serie?


----------



## Secondfly (7. Januar 2008)

Nö^^....allerdings gehe ich beim Download doch davon aus das das Programm auf dem aktuellen Stand der Dinge ist! Gut, geklärt und Danke.


----------

